# Kolles R10 Driver Andy Meyrick Signs with Oreca for Le Mans



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Those who watched last year as Team Kolles first fielded the Audi R10 TDI in the Le Mans series may recognize the name of driver Andy Meyrick. The young Brit showed solid potential last season at the wheel of the R10 in the LMS field and was unfortunately benched for the 24 Hours of Le Mans. Well, news from Team Oreca is that Meyrick will join the lineup of the French team's Oreca 01 prototype racer this year for the 24 hour enduro. Here's the press release.

_Quote »_Andy Meyrick and Didier André join the ORECA 01 driver line-up
The British and French drivers will team up with Soheil Ayari in the ORECA 01 that will race in this year’s Le Mans 24 Hours.
After naming Soheil Ayari as the team leader, the AIM Team ORECA has finalised its driver lineup for the 78th Le Mans 24 Hours. In the ORECA 01, which finished fifth in 2009, Soheil will be backed up by Andy Meyrick – present at the official Le Mans Series test days – and Didier André who finished fifth in the Le Castellet 8 Hours with Ayari and Loïc Duval.
It will be a first for 24-year-old Meyrick as he has not yet raced at Le Mans. On the other hand, he has prototype experience as in 2009, he drove the Audi R10 TDI entered in the Le Mans Series by Team Kolles, and more recently he took part in the Sebring 12 Hours with Dyson Racing. Prior to that, he began his career in Formula Ford and then Formula Renault before moving up the British F3 Championship in 2008, in which he distinguished himself by scoring seven victories and nine pole positions in twelve races!
”To do Le Mans for the first time with such a well-know team as ORECA, is just like a dream,” laughs the British driver. “Up to now I’ve only seen the race as a spectator since I was four! It’s a great opportunity for me with a very quick prototype. I had my first taste of the ORECA 01 at the test days on the Paul Ricard HTTT circuit, and I found it fantastic. With my two experienced teammates I’m sure we’ll be competitive. I’ve already raced on Dunlops and I hope I’ll make a big contribution to the team.”
For Didier, it is a kind of home-coming to the Team ORECA with which he drove in the 2000 Le Mans 24 Hours. After Formula Renault and F3 he went States side where he did three seasons in Indy Lights (2nd in 1998) and one in Indy Car. He then raced in the World Series by Nissan for two years: he has also driven at Le Mans on seven occasions winning his category in 2003.
“I’m very happy to be back with the team, which gave me my Le Mans debut, ten years ago,” says the Frenchman. “I’ve finished the race six times out of seven and I hope to improve my record this year. We’ve got a great challenge to take up with a fast and reliable car. The Le Castellet 8 Hours gave me the chance to get used to it in just the right conditions. It’s a real pleasure to know I’ll be in such a car with such an experienced team, which has given me a great welcome. I can’t wait to be in the Sarthe!”
The ORECA 01, with Andy Meyrick and Soheil Ayari at the wheel, will take part in the tyre testing session organised by Dunlop next week to pursue its preparation for the Sarthe classic.


----------

